# Let's see your desktop setups!



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Just finished setting up my desk with some new components and was curious to see what everyone else here has audio wise. I'll use this for reference listening, gaming, and movies. 

My current system consists of:
Samsung 40" 4k tv
Audioengine A5+ w/ isopads
Audioengine DAC
Earthquake 6.5" sub (t-line enclosure)
Sennheiser HD 598 headphones
Xbox one w/ Turtle Beach xo-one headset
Gateway desktop PC
Att uverse cable box 


























































Just got it all hooked up yesterday so I haven't tested it too much. Initial impressions are pretty damn good though. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

When I'm home my "Desktop" setup is my MBP in my lap while I rest in my comfy chair. I have a rack mounted computer that handles the rest of the home duties.

My home stereo consists of some bookshelf speakers for the fronts and rears with SI 24's handling the bottom end.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

DIY desktop with Creative Z Blaster sound card optical out to Monarchy 18B DAC to Fat Man tube hybrid amp to Infinity Primus 160v1 monitors & Klipsch powered sub.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Home Wifi set up through router and Apple Airport Utility. Just using a couple of JBL cubes in the corners of the office "barn" walls. Nothing HiFi for sure, but convenient using the iphone for streaming as well as the MacAir.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Home Wifi set up through router and Apple Airport Utility. Just using a couple of JBL cubes in the corners of the office "barn" walls. Nothing HiFi for sure, but convenient using the iphone for streaming as well as the MacAir.


Wow, that's a nice diy setup you have there.

I recently tried cleaning things up on mine. 
























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd love to hear those 24's sometime. I don't really have a car system worth showing at the moment but will be doing a new install soon, maybe some of us North Fort Worth / Denton people should get together sometime. 

As far as my desktop goes I'm just using a set of the Klipsch Promedia 2.1's. They sound good for the price and I can't do anything too loud in my apartment so I've been reluctant to upgrade. 






LumbermanSVO said:


> When I'm home my "Desktop" setup is my MBP in my lap while I rest in my comfy chair. I have a rack mounted computer that handles the rest of the home duties.
> 
> My home stereo consists of some bookshelf speakers for the fronts and rears with SI 24's handling the bottom end.


----------



## serlvz (Jul 14, 2015)

Using Paradigm Shift A2 Powered speakers fed by a Cambridge Audio DACMagic Plus connected to a home brew desktop computer. Lower hertz are fed to a Martin Logan Dynamo 500 sub.

Sounds great!


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

DIY desktop, Asus Essence XTX sound card feeding a pair of Beyerdynamic DT-1350s. This $300 combo sounds better than my car and main home system which are considerably more expensive. Highly recommended.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Laptop into DAC/pre-amp (used mainly for volume control) -> Behringer Vacuum tube pre-amp -> dbx 234xs crossover -> Peavey CS800X -> Focal Aria 905s & sub-out into Infinity 8" powered sub.






































Sounds absolutely KILLER. I get compliments from everyone at the school I work at. 

I just recently auditioned some Legacy Audio Calibre's a couple weeks ago at a dealer here in Texas. They will be the mains for my new desktop system. I put in a lot of hours at work, might as well enjoy it. 

This is them in a "glamour shot"...






























But I will get mine in the black pearl finish...like so....










Here is a pic of them in the listening room, next to their big brothers, the $25k/pair Aeris. Running off their Wavelet DAC/Pre-amp, into Raven audio mono-block tube amps. The resulting sound is sublime.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Order Placed! I opted for custom made magnetic grills which up'd the total, so I ended up with the Premium (not exotic) finish of Black Pearl, which looks killer in person. 

They will look something like so when they are done in about 5-6 weeks.
(I don't know why this one doesn't have the glossy look---probably just a early demo/prototype)









This is more like it


















The dealer was incredibly nice for covering the tax and freight! Saved me $600+!! Grand total $6300.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's my setup. Some items aren't in the pics.

Speakers: Definitive StudioMonitor 55's (Will be changing to Ascend Sierra-2's soon)
Receiver: Denon Arvr-S720W
Main Computer Monitor: Acer Predator X34
Secondary Monitor: Samsung 55" curved UHD 4K 8500 series
Headphones: Sennheiser HD 650's
Headphone Amp: Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball mod.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Kriszilla said:


> Here's my setup. Some items aren't in the pics.
> 
> Speakers: Definitive StudioMonitor 55's (Will be changing to Ascend Sierra-2's soon)


I've read very good things about Ascend Sierra-2's. I had thought about those, but I was wanting more bass/midbass output capability.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Oscar said:


> I've read very good things about Ascend Sierra-2's. I had thought about those, but I was wanting more bass/midbass output capability.


That's one thing I'm worried about as well. My SM55's are bass monsters and have ridiculous low end output. If it's lacking, I have a Mini-DSP 2x4, a small Emotiva 2-channel amp, and a pair of Exodus Anarchy's I've been itching to build a T-line enclosure with.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I couldn't wait. I won't have my order finished for weeks, so in the meantime I picked up their little brothers, the Legacy Studio HD's, also in Black Pearl finish. What can I say, they sound awesome! Yes I know they are right on the edges of my desk, and no I couldn't change the color of the walls! I will end up making some stands for the Calibre's, as they are a little bit chunkier.





























































































New office is a little smaller than my other office, but I already started moving my stuff in so oh well. Can't wait for my Calibre's to get in. The black pearl finish is superb.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Oscar said:


> Well I couldn't wait. I won't have my order finished for weeks, so in the meantime I picked up their little brothers, the Legacy Studio HD's, also in Black Pearl finish. What can I say, they sound awesome! Yes I know they are right on the edges of my desk, and no I couldn't change the color of the walls! I will end up making some stands for the Calibre's, as they are a little bit chunkier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice! I see those 686's hiding in the back too.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

AyOne said:


> Very Nice! I see those 686's hiding in the back too.


Yea I was running those and also the Focal Aria's at different times. Those 686's are going to a different home as one of the counselors always had his eye on them, so I'm going to sell them to him for his office.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess this counts as a desktop?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

fish said:


> I guess this counts as a desktop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desk: check. Speakers: check. Yup, that's a desktop setup alright. So what's with the different colors?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Oscar said:


> Desk: check. Speakers: check. Yup, that's a desktop setup alright. So what's with the different colors?


The room is dubbed the "OU" room, referring to the University of Oklahoma, which colors are crimson & cream. They match up with the rest of the room.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

My holy rats nest


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

fish said:


> I guess this counts as a desktop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that you have all the essential tools ready at hand. Back scratchers ftw! Talk about a life saver.  

Attack that itch Florentine style, lol.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Weightless said:


> I see that you have all the essential tools ready at hand. Back scratchers ftw! Talk about a life saver.
> 
> Attack that itch Florentine style, lol.


Nice observation, LOL. Nothing better than scratchin' the ol' back while listening to some beats!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Just added a Resonessence Labs Concero HD DAC to the office setup. Bypassing all laptop hardware, straight-shot into the DAC via WASAPI transfer, with 44.1kHz -> 176.4kHz upsampling enabled.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Got my new aluminum speaker feet. Put on some non-skid foam to not scratch the finish.


----------



## AudioE (Sep 12, 2017)

beerdrnkr said:


> Wow, that's a nice diy setup you have there.
> 
> I recently tried cleaning things up on mine.
> 
> ...


Very nice build! This is just what I am looking obviously depending on the specs but it looks top of the range


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

I am now listening to all my favorite music for the very first time.


----------



## LayinLo (Apr 20, 2007)

I may be a little late posting but here's a few quick pics. My desk/lab is always changing due to new equipment for trial or sponsor but I always have my custom 1200's nearby and really like these Mackie monitors paired with the M Audio 10" sub. 

Now my F-150 and Sexplorer....they're decked out too. 6th order in the truck and (4) 15's on a c-pillar wall in the Sexplorer.

Best,

-LL-


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Reviving this thread for 2021 bc so many ppl are still working from home. And also, it’s the wrong time of year for car audio around here. 

Currently listening to Vanatoo Transparent Zeros most of the day.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Does my workshop sb acoustics 17mfc and sb19rdc setup run from an Apple TV into a helix DSP mini and a genesis series 3 4 channel count?

it’s soon to be a set of floor standers with satori 9.5”, scan 10f and some tweeter or other... I have a set of scan d3004/602000 going begging... so may well end up with them for the top end 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

This is the room my desk is in so does this count? Speakers and EQ are 40 years old and still going strong. Just added the sub and new amp. Couldn't be happier. Until I build my final home stereo.

Kenwood LS 408B's
MXR EQ
Crown XLS 1502
klipsch sub


----------

